# Hens Have Started!



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

Found 3 little hens about 50 miles South of KC today! They were all between golf ball and tennis ball size.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

People are finding hens around stl area. unfortunately not me


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks like it's gonna be a good year for hens, I found 5 more little ones yesterday. Also found some chicken starting to emerge from a fallen log. Hope you find some soon jmerx!


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

I have found a few around KC,so far I've checked one tree,lol  I hope the other trees I watch have some as well.Good luck to all you Maitake nuts out there!!! Some pretty ones there ShroominSara!!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Have seen a couple myself


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice hen veronica your dirty looks about as dryers as ours. Went out for a short walk this morning didn't see nothing. Going back to the spot that's produced the last two weekends tomorrow morning hopefully something around.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Both of these r hens right????


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I do agree they are hens


----------



## ahistory (Oct 28, 2013)

Those are indeed hens, and nice ones at that. Watch it for Mister Michael Rogers though. He picks all he sees including ones that small. No respect for nature or mushrooms imho. Just in it for the glory. He even picked stumps I had left to seed. Greed is a bad thing when you sacrifice sustainable picking for photos of your trunk full of mushrooms.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

You can only eat so many, I always leave one or two hens untouched by every good tree


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I left 3 r 4 small ones behind for reseeding. I found 10 hens yesterday


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Would you guys mind posting what cities you're in?


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes and some GPS coordinates would be REALLY appreciated :lol:


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

The greater stl area??? B-)


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I find most of my shrooms on Missouri's public grounds.I travel up to an hour north or south of where I live two different places


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

37.1950° N, 93.2861° W more or less


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL let's not get crazy! 

I'm in St. Louis and it's hard to get out, so I need to plan well. I just don't want to go spend my time when the season isn't hopping in my area!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Turick its hopen! With this rain Friday thru sunday should be great.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

They come up in October rain or shine. Best to look before rain IMO to avoid dirt in your mushrooms. All my usual tree's are putting out shrooms in the usual sequence even though it's only rained once on the last 40 or more days. I would think St. louis would be popping with baby hens now. 
Hope you find some good ones


----------



## clwstl (Oct 8, 2013)

Went out to Saturday 10/4/14 to an area where I've found fairly large dried-out last year's hens in the past. Large,old oaks. I found one good sized hen and white-pored chicken mushroom--it didnt form leaves or shelves, was very "knobby". It was coming right out of the ground, must be a big root.

Please post if you find hens in St. Louis, I have some trees to check/recheck if people think they're still coming up.

Thanks,

CLW


----------



## jetcar (May 9, 2013)

Been finding plenty of meadow mushrooms and a few shaggy manes around the KC area, but I haven't found any hens yet this year. Took a trip out west last month and found more porcini mushrooms than I knew what to do with! What a treat


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

dried porcini = yum
would trade dried hens for them any day


----------



## mrogers07 (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are indeed hens, and really nice ones at that. Watch it for ahistory though. He goes around to various message boards trying to discredit a person simply because they had a good year. No respect for others' fortune imho. Just in it for his self-esteem. He assumes that I picked stumps that he had left to seed, even though I have said repeatedly that there are others who hunt our area as well. Jealousy is a bad thing when you feel the need to disparage someone simply because they have good luck, shares their finds with others and makes some Benjamins on the side as well. It's all so silly.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Now now kids if u do have anything nice to say don't say anything, cause we don't care=-O


----------



## clwstl (Oct 8, 2013)

What is Mr Rogers talking about????


----------



## mrogers07 (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably best to just let it go. After some reflection, that's what I am going to do.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Saw 10 nice hens on saturday. The late season dark ones are starting and my personal fav. 
No need to fight over them as there are plenty for everyone

Have a nice winter everyone


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I think hens are done in my area, but I did find a tree with a big bunch of nice fresh oysters a few days ago. <a href="http://s1012.photobucket.com/user/shroominsara/media/Oyster310-21-14_zps37a7809d.jpg.html"> &lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://s1012.photobucket.com/user/shroominsara/media/Oyster410-21-14_zpsc37fe666.jpg.html">


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool pics shromminsara. What area r u from?


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm about 50 miles South of KC.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure but I would think u still have a couple weeks.


----------

